# Moonshine goats birthing thread 2016



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Here goes another year of babies! Started off with a bang and way too many bucks.

Freckles kidded first with triplet bucks. I lost one. 

















Lily, my togg was next with two more bucks.















thinking about keeping this one!

Then Willa with a buck and a doe (finally)







buck








doe

The Daisy with two more bucks. 

















Then Daisy's twin, Caper with yet two MORE bucks!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow!
Hope you get some does soon!
They sure are cute though


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, that's a whole lotta bucks! Cute though


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

9 (correctly 10) bucks and 1 doe. Poor you! How many more does left to kid?


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

The buckling curled up on top of the lambar is so cute!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness that is a lot of bucks! Hope you get some does soon! But they are adorable!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have around ten more left to kid


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so I have had a few more kids born. I don't have pictures of all of them. A ff alpine doe had twins but one was a premie stillborn. The other a buck (again) smh.

Then another ff alpine have me twin DOES finally! 















They don't look the best in these pics. They are at the farm I work at and someone gave them cow milk after being on goat milk so they all had upset tummies.
Then my ff mini alpine had twin bucks. One was stuck and died. Some may remember pepper as the goat I raised in my apartment two years ago.







this is her buck

Then my Nubian doe finally have me a mini Nubian doeling







I'm very excited for this cutie!

And yesterday another ff alpine have me a doe and buck









All of these babies are mini's


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Congratulations! I am sorry you lost one. It is also sad and funny when kids go double splits on the hardwood floor, lol


----------

